
Someone live coding a distributed content network similar to YouTube - mabynogy
https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC63JyBlOxP6M7mtKXiGixRQ
======
mabynogy
More infos (including doxygen doc):
[http://dailyprog.org/~kenster/](http://dailyprog.org/~kenster/)

------
15DCFA8F
Which editor is this?

~~~
kingherring
I use spacemacs, a distribution of Emacs with some extra goodies.

~~~
jgalentine007
Nice setup, looks productive! What distro are you using?

~~~
kingherring
Kubuntu because I turned into a lazy ass. I used to have a heavily riced Arch
Linux setup with xmonad etc. but I gave it up, lol! (I may try again one of
these days)

I liked stumpwm but had some graphical issues.

~~~
jgalentine007
That sounds like my Linux experience over the last 20 years (repeatedly) :)

